# The Truth: How Tolkien Ripped Off Harry Potter



## Mindfire (Sep 22, 2012)

Seriously people. I couldn't make this up if I tried. Thanks to this enlightened IMDB user, we now know the truth.









...Wow. Amazing. Now get off my planet. Please.


----------



## Feo Takahari (Sep 22, 2012)

Troll in the dungeon!

Yeah, I'm voting "deliberate joke" here.


----------



## Caged Maiden (Sep 22, 2012)

it's gotta be.  I mean, I know people are stupid, but this is a whole new can of stupid worms....


----------



## Saigonnus (Sep 22, 2012)

My god... how thick can people be. At the very least they could have googled which books were written first before blaming harmless old J.R.R of Plagiarism... Too funny though.


----------



## Devor (Sep 22, 2012)

Geeze, what a dummy.  Everyone knows that Rowling stole that stuff from D&D and Warhammer, first . . . you can't blame Tolkein for using established tropes.

Sorry, it's just too easy sometimes.


----------



## Ravana (Sep 22, 2012)

Feo Takahari said:


> Yeah, I'm voting "deliberate joke" here.



I'm thinking. The last line ("think he's featured on the commentary track") kinda gives it away.

Actually, this is really well-written, in terms of spoofing fools who don't bother fact-checking before posting opinions on such matters. As well as a lovely backhand swipe at anyone crowing about the "originality" of Rowling's work… which may have been more what was intended.

Of course, he forgot to mention the use of dragons. Or that the NazgÃ»l are awfully reminiscent of dementors. Or that Treebeard is an obvious rip-off of Hagrid. Can't have everything, I guess.


----------



## shangrila (Sep 23, 2012)

Yeah, I'm calling shenanigans. There's no way that's not a joke.


----------



## Benjamin Clayborne (Sep 23, 2012)

The prose quality is too good; people that ignorant can't write that well.


----------



## TheYoungWriter (Sep 27, 2012)

When I saw this... I quote 'I don't want to live on this planet anymore.'


----------



## Steerpike (Sep 27, 2012)

TheYoungWriter said:


> When I saw this... I quote 'I don't want to live on this planet anymore.'



I hear land on Alderaan is cheap...


----------



## shangrila (Sep 27, 2012)

Steerpike said:


> I hear land on Alderaan is cheap...


Assuming you can find it.


----------



## Christopher Wright (Sep 28, 2012)

I think there's a little land left next to that moon.


----------



## Steerpike (Sep 28, 2012)

That's no moon!


----------



## Devor (Sep 28, 2012)

You could have a large rock of Alderaan shipped to the solar system of your choice and placed in orbit like an asteroid.


----------



## Mindfire (Sep 28, 2012)

Devor said:


> You could have a large rock of Alderaan shipped to the solar system of your choice and placed in orbit like an asteroid.



And what would you do for enough air to breathe? An asteroid can't hold an atmosphere of that magnitude!

IT'S A SCAM!


----------



## Aravelle (Sep 29, 2012)

Ohhh come on. He took from Beowulf, The King of Elfland's Daughter, and The Magic Ring. Foolish troll did not do their research, pwah.


----------



## Paladin (Oct 7, 2012)

Mindfire said:


> Seriously people. I couldn't make this up if I tried. Thanks to this enlightened IMDB user, we now know the truth.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




It seems plausible to me. I mean, obviously, Tolkien must have got H.G. Wells to build him a time machine, which allowed him to come forward in time, become a fan of Rowling, then return to his own time to write "The Hobbit" as a tribute. 

I do worry about the time paradoxes this has created though...

~Paladin~


----------

